# Just wanted to introduce myself first before I ask questions



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

I am a newbie to here. I am from Alabama, but I have been up here for 6 years. When I first got up here I thought nobody up here was nice, until I really started fishing at places other than ponds. I have learned a lot from people of all. There are people that I don’t know that have giving me bait when I ran out, helped me landed my fish on a pier, gave me shacks when they heard my stomach growling, and most of all talked to me in away to make me think different about people up north (maybe is just in rush hour that the bad ones come out). 

Thanks To All The Fishermen/Fisherwomen!!


----------



## fishwhenican (Jun 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I think you'll enjoy P&S.


----------



## dcheng01 (Dec 1, 2010)

What questions would you like to ask?


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Welcome & Enjoy!


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome. I think you will find everyone here is friendly. Someone may get a hair up their butt once in awhile but overall very nice folks.


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

dcheng01 
I do not have any at this time, but will soon.


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks to all for the welcome!


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

Welcome to the family of fishermen..............woody


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Welcome to the P&S family. Just like any other folks, some are _good 'ol boys and some bad 'ol boys._. For the most part we're not as laid back as 'Bama folk but we're easy to get along with. If you can you might join the Fling on April 9th @ Sandy Point. Heck most of us only know eachother through the board. What part of MD do you live?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Hey Carlows;whats happen maine;I got friends from from the south.When I was living in Fla I went fishing alot with this guy from Texas and even taught him how to work jigs off of bridges;I was catching some fine Speckled Trout.From the school I was going to I have made alot of freinds from Alabama,Texas,Louisana(sp),and other southern states.We all think the same just different ways of expressing ourselves.Welcome to the board dude.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

welcome, just dont cross my line JK LOL


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

catman
I live in Bowie off 301, so I am no only about 20 mintues from Sandy Point.


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

I would like to join the Fling on April 9th @ Sandy Point, because I need to learn how to saltwater fish.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Im just up the street fom where you are;Im right off of MD 197.Hey Carlows;ever saltwater fish in Alabama.Gota be similar to how I fished down in Florida.Jigs,Texas rigged jerkbaits,Popping Corks with Jigs or Shrimp underneeth.Actually;I've had luck with the Popping Cork on the Lower Eastern Shore for Stripers/Speckled Trout.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Carlows glad you can make the SP Fling. Looking forward to meeting and talking to you.


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

BigJeff823
I had never saltwater fished until about 2 years ago and I have only done it less than 10 times. I bass fish mostly and fish for cats alot.


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

At the SP Fing, are you all bring your family? What type of fish do you catch around that time? I have a few of the Alpha 10 foot rod and reel from Walmart/Dicks Sporting Good (they are cheap), are they good enough to fish there. I need to get a list of things to buy and maybe a new rod and reel if you all think I need to undate to a better one.


----------



## dcheng01 (Dec 1, 2010)

I like to keep my rod/reel combo light so that I can put more force on it to cast farther.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Carlows said:


> At the SP Fing, are you all bring your family? What type of fish do you catch around that time? I have a few of the Alpha 10 foot rod and reel from Walmart/Dicks Sporting Good (they are cheap), are they good enough to fish there. I need to get a list of things to buy and maybe a new rod and reel if you all think I need to undate to a better one.


Family is welcome, and some people are planning on bringing their family. I might bring my stepsons depending on what the weekend activities dictate for them. Most people will be targeting striper, but white perch have been caught there as of late as well. As far as your tackle, I had a similar setup at my first spring fling. You should be able to get away with it without any problem a few times.


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

What is a good rod/reel combo that I can get below $100?


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

I will be at the fling again taking some pictures since this will be my last year here.....................woody


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I use some Bass lures for Striper fishing;Walk the dog type lures(Zaras,Top dog),Topwater Plugs,Swimbaits,Large Rattle traps,Bass Assians(sp).And,some of the fishing here is like Catfishing;
Fish Finder Rigs,Bottom Rigs,etc.The Alpha is a decent rod to get started but as you get more into it you rod prefernces will be tweaked.Matter fact I got an 9'Alpha rod in my basement;Id still prefer to get somthing stiffer just in case you have to throw a 6oz like a Diawa or an Ugly Stick.But the rod you got is perfect to start with.My first Surf Rod was a 10' Zebco White Rhino MH Act 1-4oz rated 15-30lb test with a Penn 105 Reel;It did really well with 3-5oz;Im sure what you have is similar.Id tell you the Shimano Baitrunners are somewhat expensive but a great reel for surf fishing;put the bait running feature on with the rod in the spike;and when the big hit comes the fish will have leeway and not take your rod into the sea.You might even hear the fish from yards away.Great reel for this type of fishing.


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

BigJeff823
Thanks, I am going to look for the Shimano Baitrunner. I just got me a Quantum (Optix) reel from Dick's on my lunch break.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Carlows said:


> catman
> I live in Bowie off 301, so I am no only about 20 mintues from Sandy Point.


Welcome! I live in the K Section. 

PM me your contact info and I'll drop you a line when I head out to Assateague Island National Park (AI) in Maryland to fish the surf. I usually target AI and the Delaware surf and jetty (Although I have been doing a lot of fishing lately at Island Beach state park in NJ)...

Sandcrab


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

Sandcrab
Thanks for the welcome. I sent you a PM with my information.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Welcome Carlows.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

carlows, welcome to the family, you'll meet alot of "OLD FARTS" like catman, sandfle...LOL. Where in Bama are you from, I've got family down there but not from there. I use to live in Bowie about 20 years ago. Hope you can make it to the fling...see you there. TRIGGER


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

Triggerfish
I am from Selma, Alabama....I really hope I can make to the Fling.....hope nothing come up (which I will get out of it). 
Also am I the youngest here (31)?


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

Jamaican Fisher, Triggerfish 
Thanks for the Welcome


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Carlows said:


> BigJeff823
> Thanks, I am going to look for the Shimano Baitrunner. I just got me a Quantum (Optix) reel from Dick's on my lunch break.


I've changed out most of my saltwater spinning reels to Shimano Baitrunners. I've got a Penn Baitrunner that's OK but not as good as the Shimanos.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Hey Carlows;Your not the youngest here some of the board members are in their 20's;I'm 32;but I move like Im 15 and feel like Im 55.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

Most fishermen around these parts do seem friendly, I had a stranger today tell me where his favorite fishing spot is, what lure to use, where to cast, didn't even know him..My family moved here from Alabama back in the late 60s, our accent was so strong when we moved here, nobody could even understand us...My favorite meal is still beans and potatos fried okra, and cornbread


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

catman said:


> I've changed out most of my saltwater spinning reels to Shimano Baitrunners. I've got a Penn Baitrunner that's OK but not as good as the Shimanos.


I read bad reviews about them online, but from what I hear on here they are good. I just mite go get one in May.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

carlows, your not to far from Dempolis, that's where my sister - in - law lives.
Have gone through Selma many a time, not a bad little town, if you blink you miss it...LOL
Hope to see you at the fling. TRIGGER


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Carlows said:


> I read bad reviews about them online, but from what I hear on here they are good. I just mite go get one in May.


Welcome aboard. Hope to meet you out on the water one day. If you throw spinners, Baitrunners are the business. They're tough, bulletproof, and can stand up to anything that swims. Just pair it with a good rod.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Carlows said:


> I read bad reviews about them online, but from what I hear on here they are good. I just mite go get one in May.


Carlows I'll bring a Shimano Batrunner and a custom made 12' surf rod that you can use at the Fling. At least you can get the feel before you buy one. I don't fish Catch & Release season so I'll just be watching everyone having fun and taking a bunch of pictures.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*welcome*

Welcome , sometimes we crossed the lines and crazy but we are one happy family you will not find a better group of anglers anywhere welcome again
These are some of the major fishing saltwater spots around namely Sandy Point , Metapeake , Roamancoke, North Beach , Sandy point , Solomon Island, Point lookout, St Clement, Bushwood 
You need a bay fishing lic. for the above + non tidal license for the lakes, ponds and stream and if you are fishing for trout you need a stamp( permit) 
Now certain sections of the most river are deemed tidal water therefore before you fish please read the signs and dispite you have all your licenses some dam areas need special permits 
Make sure whenever you pick up your license you get your guide handbook DNR are very serious about the regulations eg limit, sizes, season dates , and what types you can keep etc
I hope this will be of help to you and others can fill in the blanks 
Once again WELCOME


----------



## YBScottC (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey Triggerfish & Catman, I was out at Deer Creek last Saturday... I was working further up the creek on the flat waters in the am trying to get my rythym back with my fly rod after two years ~ pretty ugly, and w/ a broken tip top to boot. So then I worked over to the Mouth where it meets the Susq. w/ my back-up baitcaster- had few strong hits, but skunked out. Guy across from me was having some luck with a few perch, but was pulling cats left and right which was a surprise because he was pulling them by casting right into the current- I'm not used to seeing cats coming out of that kind of current, especially since he was pulling his line in pretty quick. Anyway- heard a few others talk about some early shad starting to run, but still pretty slow going- but at least there was plenty of room on the water ~ I had that point to myself about 3 hours - shame I couldn't have done more with it. 

Anyone out have any luck with trout on the Gunpowder?... I have the bug bad now, and am thinking about venturing out to Cumberland/Garret this weekend- but now weather's looking iffy ~ but I need some dumb fish to hit my fly line- seems like the ones on the GP have been fished so hard you need to run a 10' tippet or have an absolute perfect fly-cast to get any interest- Any help/tips out there?


----------



## Scrapple (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome to P&S, Roll Tide, looks like the War Eagle may get grounded.


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

I'll be at the Fling too! I hope to meet you all and maybe do some catching. I will bring my 12 year old son. It's all quality time!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

YBScottC - First I'd like to welcome you to the P&S family. Lots of good folk here. Thanks for the Deer Creek report. I think the cooler weather we've been having has delayed the spawn. The water temps are still too cold. Channel cats will hit a spinner bait. I've caught a few while SM bass fishing above the dam by Broad Creek. Unlike other cats, channel cats like moving water. Again welcome to the gang and thanks for the report.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

catman, what's the best route to Deer Creek from Ellicott city, would like to venture out that way around next week, need to find a better trout stream, they stocked it with 4580 ( the first stocking ).


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Trigger, the section of Deer Creek that I've been talking about isn't the trout section. I';ve got some topo maps that I've marked for trout. I'll dig them out over the weekend and PM or better email them to you. Do you have a GPS? Most of the time it's easier just to punch in the #'s.


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

catman said:


> Carlows I'll bring a Shimano Batrunner and a custom made 12' surf rod that you can use at the Fling. At least you can get the feel before you buy one. I don't fish Catch & Release season so I'll just be watching everyone having fun and taking a bunch of pictures.


Thanks! I will like to try it out, so I will see you there.


----------

